# First Time Kidding soon, HELLLP



## candcfarms (Feb 6, 2017)

So we ventured into Nigerians for a 4H project and fell in love with the breed. A breeder sold us a 1 year old registered doe that "could be pregnant" and was bred to a registered buck on her farm. Well we are delighted to confirm she is indeed bred, however the closer we get to her due date the more nervous I am. What are the essentials? Did I miss any vaccinations? And what the hell is this that I found in her pen today? Is it mucous?

She was bred mid October.


----------



## candcfarms (Feb 6, 2017)

She is not acting any different: not talking to her belly, not scratching her head/belly on the fence posts, etc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you look through the kidding section, there are quite a few good threads. Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Possibly her plug. Looks to me like she'll go pretty soon, but they can surprise you. Good luck


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She does look close
Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies??

She looks really close.
With that much goo, it could be she broke her water. Or she is beginning.
Udder is tight.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep looks like her plug Good luck :smile:


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

That is a lot of mucus! I thought my girl lost a lot. My guess is she is going soon soon. However I'm also new haha and have been watching a goat myself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything?


----------



## candcfarms (Feb 6, 2017)

Born today around 2pm. One buck one doe, both black and white with blue eyes


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee! Nigerian babies are SO cute!!!


----------



## candcfarms (Feb 6, 2017)

Anything I need to know? Look for?


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Lucky you! Very cute. 
Just make sure they nurse. And are active


----------



## candcfarms (Feb 6, 2017)

T








This is the proud poppa. Not on site


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww  Congrats!


----------

